# How the 2nd Amendment helps to keep freedom...China, and the bank taking life savings story.



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2022)

This is something that anti-gun fanatics don't understand about the 2nd Amendment and its effect on politics.......the ability of the people to have guns keeps politics civil...for the most part.....

For example.....the Chinese communist  controlled banks in China recently stole the life savings of 10s of thousands of people.....when the people went to the banks to demand their money back, the Chinese government sent hired thugs in to beat and grab protestors.....this kind of violence is possible because the thugs know that the people they are beating and making disappear are not going to be able to fight back....they just have to take it.

As you watch in this video.....the communist party white shirts....not brown shirts this time........just rush the peaceful protestors, beat them and carry them off....

Can you imagine this in the United States?   How many times do you think the government could do this to Americans before the brown shirts get shot....you know....like Kyle Rittenhouse?

This is something the anti-gun fanatics don't understand.....in countries without the 2nd Amendment, the people have no defense when the government goes rogue and does things like they do in the following video...

To see the attack, go to 5:19 on the video, then imagine the crowd having pistols and rifles.........and you can understand the difference....


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2022)

The First Amendment protects our freedom

We have never needed a Second Amendment


----------



## occupied (Jul 26, 2022)

Remember when you had zero sympathy for those losing their houses in the foreclosure crisis? Guns didn't help them at all.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2022)

occupied said:


> Remember when you had zero sympathy for those losing their houses in the foreclosure crisis? Guns didn't help them at all.




You mean people who took out loans they couldn't afford?   Because banks were told to give them the loans or clinton was going to send janet reno with Federal Civil Rights charges against them?

I have sympathy, but when you vote for democrats and expect good to happen, that's on you...


----------



## 1srelluc (Jul 26, 2022)

occupied said:


> Remember when you had zero sympathy for those losing their houses in the foreclosure crisis? Guns didn't help them at all.


Yeah, I remember people making risky home buying decisions then trying to blame everyone but themselves when they could not foot the bill.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Yeah, I remember people making risky home buying decisions then trying to blame everyone but themselves when they could not foot the bill.




And the fact that the banks were forced to make those loans because of clinton and the democrats........


----------



## occupied (Jul 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You mean people who took out loans they couldn't afford?   Because banks were told to give them the loans or clinton was going to send janet reno with Federal Civil Rights charges against them?
> 
> I have sympathy, but when you vote for democrats and expect good to happen, that's on you...


So how would a gun have stopped any of them from losing their homes to the bank? You seem to think they have some power against the bank taking away your wealth.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jul 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And the fact that the banks were forced to make those loans because of clinton and the democrats........


Barney Frank was not the only one that took it up the ass.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 26, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The First Amendment protects our freedom
> 
> We have never needed a Second Amendment


What protects the First Amendment?

Answer: The Second Amendment.

How long do you think the 1st would last today without the 2nd?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 26, 2022)

occupied said:


> So how would a gun have stopped any of them from losing their homes to the bank? You seem to think they have some power against the bank taking away your wealth.


Why would someone get to use a gun to keep the bank from enforcing the contract that you knew full well when you signed, says that the bank can and will foreclose if you don't keep the terms - such as paying, insurance, maintenance and condition, etc.?

Any time someone brings you a contract to sign, and they bring a gun and use it to threaten to harm or kill you if you don't sign, then you absolutely have the right to use your own gun to defend against the threat.  It's kind of like stand-your-ground, but let's call it you-don't-have-to-sign.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> What protects the First Amendment?
> 
> Answer: The Second Amendment.
> 
> How long do you think the 1st would last today without the 2nd?



We have NEVER needed a Second Amendment

Most of the free world does not have a second amendment
They get along just fine without one…….and have one fifth the murder rate we do


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Barney Frank was not the only one that took it up the ass.


You bragging again?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> For example.....the Chinese communist controlled banks in China recently stole the life savings of 10s of thousands of people.....when the people went to the banks to demand their money back, the Chinese government sent hired thugs in to beat and grab protestors



We had an armed population during the Great Depression
Banks lost peoples life savings…….guns were no help


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We had an armed population during the Great Depression
> Banks lost peoples life savings…….guns were no help



The banks here didn’t lose the money, they actually stole it….and the communists attacked the people demanding the communists pay them back.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We have NEVER needed a Second Amendment
> 
> Most of the free world does not have a second amendment
> They get along just fine without one…….and have one fifth the murder rate we do



You mean except for the 15 million murdered in Europe by their governments… you mean except for that?  Or the 25 million murdered in Russia, the 70 million in China?  Right?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Why would someone get to use a gun to keep the bank from enforcing the contract that you knew full well when you signed, says that the bank can and will foreclose if you don't keep the terms - such as paying, insurance, maintenance and condition, etc.?
> 
> Any time someone brings you a contract to sign, and they bring a gun and use it to threaten to harm or kill you if you don't sign, then you absolutely have the right to use your own gun to defend against the threat.  It's kind of like stand-your-ground, but let's call it you-don't-have-to-sign.



Yep….a completely different situation from this where the government bank officials just stole the life savings of these people..and the communists attacked the people for complaining.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The banks here didn’t lose the money, they actually stole it….and the communists attacked the people demanding the communists pay them back.


An armed population was useless against a bank failure 

Bonnie and Clyde tried it but they ended up dead


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You mean except for the 15 million murdered in Europe by their governments… you mean except for that?  Or the 25 million murdered in Russia, the 70 million in China?  Right



Those countries lacked a First Amendment to keep Government in check.


Like I said….We have never needed a Second Amendment
200 hundred plus years


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> An armed population was useless against a bank failure
> 
> Bonnie and Clyde tried it but they ended up dead



No, of course you don’t understand….

They wouldn’t be able to send thugs in to beat the innocent people the way they do in the video….see the point at 5:19 in the video…..guns would keep that from happening.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 26, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Those countries lacked a First Amendment to keep Government in check.
> 
> 
> Like I said….We have never needed a Second Amendment
> 200 hundred plus years



We had 200 years because of the 2nd amendment


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> We had 200 years because of the 2nd amendment



We have NEVER needed to resort to guns to keep Government in check. 
A First Amendment and the vote takes care of that


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 26, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The First Amendment protects our freedom
> 
> We have never needed a Second Amendment


What happens when somebody like....I don't know... Democrats... ignore the first amendment and try to silence opposition by force calling it "disinformation."

You didn't think this through, did you?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 26, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We have NEVER needed to resort to guns to keep Government in check


The Revolutionary War says hi.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The Revolutionary War says hi.



You mean the war won by the Continental Army and the French Navy?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 26, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What happens when somebody like....I don't know... Democrats... ignore the first amendment and try to silence opposition by force calling it "disinformation."
> 
> You didn't think this through, did you?


WTF are you babbling about?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 26, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You mean the war won by the Continental Army and the French Navy?


Yeah.  The Contenental Army made up of men from the militias, initially bringing their own muskets to the fight.  

Don't get mad at me because you made a dumb fuck statement. That was citizenry raising up arms against the British crown.

So… You were… As usual… Wrong!!!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 26, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> WTF are you babbling about?


your response is pure confirmation that you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The First Amendment protects our freedom
> 
> We have never needed a Second Amendment


Wow. You'll either be a government stooge or the first in the mass graves.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You mean the war won by the Continental Army and the French Navy?


Sshhh, don't mention the French, it pisses on the gun nuts bonfire. You have to omit it to sound macho.

Their fallacy is that they believe the 32% of Americans that own a gun will overthrow their government, based on an event over 200 years ago. There's actually a thread on here about people's fears and anxieties being far higher than stats and reality.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Wow. You'll either be a government stooge or the first in the mass graves.


 I’m skeered

No wonder you stockpile guns and ammo
We have never needed a second amendment, never will


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Yeah.  The Contenental Army made up of men from the militias, initially bringing their own muskets to the fight.
> 
> Don't get mad at me because you made a dumb fuck statement. That was citizenry raising up arms against the British crown.
> 
> So… You were… As usual… Wrong!!!



No, they were supplied with weapons and training 
Militias played a supporting role in the Revolutionary war and were not well regarded

They tended to run when they faced British regulars


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I’m skeered
> 
> No wonder you stockpile guns and ammo
> We have never needed a second amendment, never will


The old adage better to have, and not need, than to need, and not have applies. I'm sure every citizen of every oppressive government in history had thought "It will never happen here". Except for the ones who actually read and understand history and are not sheep.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> The old adage better to have, and not need, than to need, and not have applies. I'm sure every citizen of every oppressive government in history had thought "It will never happen here". Except for the ones who actually read and understand history and are not sheep.



They lack a Constitution 
Our Constitution ensures we will never have to resort to second amendment remedies


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> They lack a Constitution
> Our Constitution ensures we will never have to resort to second amendment remedies


"Our Constitution ensures we will never have to resort to second amendment remedies"
Never?
Are you really that naive?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> "Our Constitution ensures we will never have to resort to second amendment remedies"
> Never?
> Are you really that naive?


I have over 200 years of US History backing my opinion

All you have is Red Dawn fantasies


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I have over 200 years of US History backing my opinion
> 
> All you have is Red Dawn fantasies


200 years is not sufficient to declare "never".
And I didn't really care for that movie. Either version.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> 200 years is not sufficient to declare "never".
> And I didn't really care for that movie. Either version.


Definitely not sufficient to support your Red Dawn fantasies


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Definitely not sufficient to support your Red Dawn fantasies


What is your obsession with my "fantasies" which I can assure you, do not involve 'Red Dawn'?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> What is your obsession with my "fantasies" which I can assure you, do not involve 'Red Dawn'?


You mean you think you can actually use your private weapons and defeat the US Military?



US gun owners are too fat and lazy


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> They lack a Constitution
> Our Constitution ensures we will never have to resort to second amendment remedies


Because no government in history has ever broken their own laws. The Fed has already gone far beyond what the Constitution mandates.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Because no government in history has ever broken their own laws.


Now you are getting it
That is where our Constitution checks in

Government gets out of line the Press jumps all over them, people protest, the courts press charges, the voters vote them out of office

No guns thank you


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Now you are getting it
> That is where our Constitution checks in
> 
> Government gets out of line the Press jumps all over them, people protest, the courts press charges, the voters vote them out of office
> ...



You totally missed the sarcasm in my last post. But the Constitution that you claim will somehow magically stop the Government from becoming tyrannical also guarantees the peoples right to bear arms. I will not give up my right no matter what.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> You totally missed the sarcasm in my last post. But the Constitution that you claim will somehow magically stop the Government from becoming tyrannical also guarantees the peoples right to bear arms. I will not give up my right no matter what.


Never said it doesn’t guarantee the right to bear arms

I just said that the Second Amendment does not keep us free
The First Amendment does


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> This is something that anti-gun fanatics don't understand about the 2nd Amendment and its effect on politics.......the ability of the people to have guns keeps politics civil...for the most part.....
> 
> For example.....the Chinese communist  controlled banks in China recently stole the life savings of 10s of thousands of people.....when the people went to the banks to demand their money back, the Chinese government sent hired thugs in to beat and grab protestors.....this kind of violence is possible because the thugs know that the people they are beating and making disappear are not going to be able to fight back....they just have to take it.
> 
> ...


This fails as a false comparison fallacy.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You mean people who took out loans they couldn't afford?   Because banks were told to give them the loans or clinton was going to send janet reno with Federal Civil Rights charges against them?
> 
> I have sympathy, but when you vote for democrats and expect good to happen, that's on you...


The thread premise is a lie; comparing the United States to China is idiocy.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We have NEVER needed a Second Amendment
> 
> Most of the free world does not have a second amendment
> They get along just fine without one…….and have one fifth the murder rate we do


The Second Amendment doesn't protect our freedom, that's baseless rightwing ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We had an armed population during the Great Depression
> Banks lost peoples life savings…….guns were no help


And that doesn't even have anything to do with the Second Amendment, banks are private entities, not government.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We have NEVER needed a Second Amendment
> 
> Most of the free world does not have a second amendment
> They get along just fine without one…….and have one fifth the murder rate we do


And had over 100 million killed by their own governments or invading governments.  To this very day, millions are being killed, enslaved, locked in concentration camps, raped, murdered, beheaded and their heads and headless bodies hung in the streets as intimidation. 

Yes, lack of protection of their right to keep and bear arms worked out really well for the rest of the world, doesn't it?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We had an armed population during the Great Depression
> Banks lost peoples life savings…….guns were no help


Did government sponsored or controlled gangs beat people in the streets for protesting for their money?  Totally different story, isn't it?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> And had over 100 million killed by their own governments or invading governments.  To this very day, millions are being killed, enslaved, locked in concentration camps, raped, murdered, beheaded and their heads and headless bodies hung in the streets as intimidation.
> 
> Yes, lack of protection of their right to keep and bear arms worked out really well for the rest of the world, doesn't it?



What you fail to notice is we have something I like to call a “Constitution”
This Constitution keeps government in check through a Free Press, Free Speech, Courts and a vote to remove leaders who abuse their position

We have never needed armed civilians to do that
”The pen is mightier than the sword”


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Did government sponsored or controlled gangs beat people in the streets for protesting for their money?  Totally different story, isn't it?


 
Our Constitution wins again!


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> What you fail to notice is we have something I like to call a “Constitution”
> This Constitution keeps government in check through a Free Press, Free Speech, Courts and a vote to remove leaders who abuse their position
> 
> We have never needed armed civilians to do that
> ”The pen is mightier than the sword”




I have to ask, though many have before...............are you really this nuts?   Or do you just play this game when you post?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You mean except for the 15 million murdered in Europe by their governments… you mean except for that?  Or the 25 million murdered in Russia, the 70 million in China?  Right?


More than that.   Here are just a few of the many genocides by governments of disarmed populations in just the past 30 years.









						Rwandan genocide - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Global Genocide Now in Progress
					

In previous Cat Reports, we have explained the “steps towards genocide.” You all know the first step – identify and classify. It’s the same thing ranchers do before harvesti…




					patriots4truth.org
				












						5 genocides that are still going on today
					

Ratko Mladić, the leader of the Bosnian Serb Army during the Bosnian Civil War, was just convicted by the Hague. Here are 5 genocides still going on today.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> This is something that anti-gun fanatics don't understand about the 2nd Amendment and its effect on politics.......the ability of the people to have guns keeps politics civil...for the most part.....
> 
> For example.....the Chinese communist  controlled banks in China recently stole the life savings of 10s of thousands of people.....when the people went to the banks to demand their money back, the Chinese government sent hired thugs in to beat and grab protestors.....this kind of violence is possible because the thugs know that the people they are beating and making disappear are not going to be able to fight back....they just have to take it.
> 
> ...



Great!

*Now tell us how to keep tyrants from taking the 2nd Amendment and our guns away.*

Because (having) guns is something they can fix if we are determined to keep them for appearances only. 
(see recent ongoing ATF door to door visits)

(and thanks for your reply, Jared)


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Those countries lacked a First Amendment to keep Government in check.
> 
> 
> Like I said….We have never needed a Second Amendment
> 200 hundred plus years


For as long as our right to keep and bear arms has been protected, we've never needed them.  As soon as that protection is gone and our guns are gone, we'll most certainly need them.  

Do you not understand that it is because we have had them for over 200 years that that is the reason we haven't needed to use them?  You've proven the deterrence of an armed population.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Never said it doesn’t guarantee the right to bear arms
> 
> I just said that the Second Amendment does not keep us free
> The First Amendment does



Yawn.
Tell that to George Washington and the original Colonists.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What happens when somebody like....I don't know... Democrats... ignore the first amendment and try to silence opposition by force calling it "disinformation."
> 
> You didn't think this through, did you?


You're right; the left never thinks this through - or perhaps they have thought it through and that's why they want the 2nd Amendment gone.  

Luckily, the Founders thought it through and gave us the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The First Amendment protects our freedom
> 
> We have never needed a Second Amendment


Bull crap 💩


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> They lack a Constitution
> Our Constitution ensures we will never have to resort to second amendment remedies


Says the guy calling for violating the 2nd Amendment to the Constitution every single day of his life.  Sure, the paper itself will protect us.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 27, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> You're right; the left never thinks this through - or perhaps they have thought it through and that's why they want the 2nd Amendment gone.
> 
> Luckily, the Founders thought it through and gave us the 2nd Amendment.


You OBVIOUSLY do not know how wrong you are


----------



## flan327 (Jul 27, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Says the guy calling for violating the 2nd Amendment to the Constitution every single day of his life.  Sure, the paper itself will protect us.


Rock
Paper 
Scissors


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 27, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> You're right; the left never thinks this through - or perhaps they have thought it through and that's why they want the 2nd Amendment gone.
> 
> Luckily, the Founders thought it through and gave us the 2nd Amendment.



Yes, they gave us the 2nd Amendment.....but do Americans have the courage to do what's necessary?

THAT, may be the true reason the 2nd is no longer effective.   Pure modern cowardice and apathy.  Tyrants are watching and taking notes.  See Louisiana Gun Confiscation of 2005 and you will see EXACTLY how everyday Americans and Internet Tuff Guys actually whimpered and complied during a Federal Govt Confiscation Trial Run.

That was a test.  They now know for a FACT no one (or hardly anyone) will actually resist confiscation.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Definitely not sufficient to support your Red Dawn fantasies


Have you ever watched the movie, Red Dawn?

Do you not even know that the story was about foreign invasion over the Southern Border, not about government tyranny overthrown by an armed population.  It has nothing at all to do with this discussion.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> You OBVIOUSLY do not know how wrong you are



OH...the IRONY !

You 12 year olds are indoctrinated morons.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You mean you think you can actually use your private weapons and defeat the US Military?
> 
> 
> 
> US gun owners are too fat and lazy


A hundred+ million gun owners in the United States, far less than one million armed military trained or capable of opposing them.  Unless you're supporting Biden's threat to use nukes on the population.

And I've been to the range and used a chronograph so I know this to be absolutely, scientifically, proven fact:  My bullets do not travel any less fast, any less straight, any less far, if I'm overweight or at my ideal weight.  Just sayin'


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Those countries lacked a First Amendment to keep Government in check.


A first amendment is only as good as the people's ability to enforce it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> I have to ask, though many have before...............are you really this nuts?   Or do you just play this game when you post?


 Nuts?

You are the one who can’t identify a single time we needed a second amendment to keep Government in check


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> No, they were supplied with weapons and training
> Militias played a supporting role in the Revolutionary war and were not well regarded
> 
> They tended to run when they faced British regulars


In traditional warfare at the time, you are correct.  Militias were ineffective.

Militias were *VERY *effective in guerilla warfare (which is now conventional).


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> A hundred+ million gun owners in the United States, far less than one million armed military trained or capable of opposing them.  Unless you're supporting Biden's threat to use nukes on the population.
> 
> And I've been to the range and used a chronograph so I know this to be absolutely, scientifically, proven fact:  My bullets do not travel any less fast, any less straight, any less far, if I'm overweight or at my ideal weight.  Just sayin'


Typical dumb as shit Red Dawn fanatic

No idea of what it takes to be a modern military fighting force


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> A first amendment is only as good as the people's ability to enforce it.



Now you are getting close
That is why we have the vote!


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Yes, they gave us the 2nd Amendment.....but do Americans have the courage to do what's necessary?
> 
> THAT, may be the true reason the 2nd is no longer effective.   Pure modern cowardice and apathy.  Tyrants are watching and taking notes.  See Louisiana Gun Confiscation of 2005 and you will see EXACTLY how everyday Americans and Internet Tuff Guys actually whimpered and complied during a Federal Govt Confiscation Trial Run.
> 
> That was a test.  They now know for a FACT no one (or hardly anyone) will actually resist confiscation.


A lot of people learned a lot after Katrina.  A lot of people learned that the confiscation might not come as a nationwide gun ban but might be localized.  People's thought processes weren't ready for that.  Many states have outlawed such confiscations today and many gun owners have recommitted to defend their guns.

But you are right, even with all that commitment, most will surrender.  Most here have already admitted they will surrender because if the government says it's the law, Constitution be damned, then it's the law and law-abiding patriots must obey the law.  I could give you a list of a bunch of those but it wouldn't be all inclusive; there are more I have not yet exposed.

And even still, if only 5% of gun owners who claim they won't give up their guns actually do defend from government tyranny their right to keep and bear arms, the losses for the tyrants will be too great.  Likely, even if 1% of gunowners fight to defend their right to keep and bear arms, the losses for the tyrants will be too great.

And, at least with today's technologies, even if the government takes every civilian owned gun, getting a gun will not be difficult.  The fight might go on for decades.

And, lastly, eventually, even a disarmed population will rise up and overthrow tyranny as proven in the USSR and the GDR.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Now you are getting close
> That is why we have the vote!


And the right to vote is only as good as the people's ability to enforce it.

We can play this game all day.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 27, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OH...the IRONY !
> 
> You 12 year olds are indoctrinated morons.


Post reported 

I’m 66 years old 

You need help


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Typical dumb as shit Red Dawn fanatic
> 
> No idea of what it takes to be a modern military fighting force


That's were you are completely WRONG!!!

Why don't you give us your qualifications and we'll start there?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Great!
> 
> *Now tell us how to keep tyrants from taking the 2nd Amendment and our guns away.*
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting that we comply with any demand to turn in our guns?  Will you be turning yours in?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Bull crap 💩


Flan, I'm stunned.  Are you defending the right to keep and bear arms?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Post reported
> 
> I’m 66 years old
> 
> You need help



66 physically but 12 years old at BEST mentally.
You argue against the 2nd amendment and private gun ownership, correct??

I repeat.....it takes a full on MORON to believe that an armed population is not an effective deterrent to tyranny.

Report this too.   Fool.

"Rock"
"Paper"
"Scissors"

Like a child would say


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 27, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Are you suggesting that we comply with any demand to turn in our guns?  Will you be turning yours in?



How you got that from my post is bizarre.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Typical dumb as shit Red Dawn fanatic
> 
> No idea of what it takes to be a modern military fighting force


Just how many of the 100 million civilian gun owners were also trained and are experienced war fighters, having fought in non-conventional warfare?

Not that I think it will ever come to it, but just as it has always been in the US, there will be a rifle behind every blade of grass.  As long as Americans hold on to their guns, they will hold on to their liberty.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Post reported
> 
> I’m 66 years old
> 
> You need help


You should consider acting like it.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> How you got that from my post is bizarre.


Glad to hear that.  I don't know that it's bizarre; it's how I read it.  But I'm just glad to be wrong in this case.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Nuts?
> 
> You are the one who can’t identify a single time we needed a second amendment to keep Government in check


Did it ever occur to you that we haven't needed to keep the government "in check" BECAUSE we have the 2nd Amendment?
Look who I'm asking.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 27, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Glad to hear that.  I don't know that it's bizarre; it's how I read it.  But I'm just glad to be wrong in this case.



"give me liberty or give me death"...it's not just words to me.
I'm as pro 2A as it gets.   For the Constitutionally intended purpose only.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 27, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Did it ever occur to you that we haven't needed to keep the government "in check" BECAUSE we have the 2nd Amendment?
> Look who I'm asking.



Australians are disarmed and just look at how terrible the government is treating them now.
Canada too for all intents and purposes.

The less capable a population is to resist, the more brazen and abusive government will get.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> And the right to vote is only as good as the people's ability to enforce it.
> 
> We can play this game all day.


Very true
We have NEVER needed guns to protect peoples right to vote

We used the free press and the courts


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Did it ever occur to you that we haven't needed to keep the government "in check" BECAUSE we have the 2nd Amendment?
> Look who I'm asking.



2 A Bullshit

Most of the free world doesn’t need a second amendment
Neither do we


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> 2 A Bullshit
> 
> Most of the free world doesn’t need a second amendment
> Neither do we


And what about the people who DON'T live in the "free world"?
I guess they don't need the 2nd Amendment either because they are OK with it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> And what about the people who DON'T live in the "free world"?
> I guess they don't need the 2nd Amendment either because they are OK with it.



You are welcome to give them your guns
We never needed them here


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Very true
> We have NEVER needed guns to protect peoples right to vote
> 
> We used the free press and the courts


You're wrong.  Our guns have always protected our 1st and 15th Amendments, and all of those in between.

How many here have suggested that Trump supporters should all be in prison?  How many have suggested that they have no right to speak out and that their speech is treasonous?  The FBI has proven their political slant and support for the deep state; how do you  think the lies they swore to, the political investigations they're doing today, would go if it weren't for an armed populace?  They would literally be locking up Trump supporters.

I saw a thread, but haven't yet read it, about Kinzinger saying that in 10  years no one will even admit to being a Trump voter.  Why do you think he would say such a thing?  That's a very scary statement, don't you think?  70 million Americans will be intimidated into silence?  How will the government do that?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Never said it doesn’t guarantee the right to bear arms
> 
> I just said that the Second Amendment does not keep us free
> The First Amendment does


The Government wouldn't have to do much to take away the 1st Amendment but would have to fight to take away the 2nd. 

_"Firearms stand next in importance to the Constitution itself. "      _ 
  George Washington

_"What country can preserve its liberties if its rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms_."              
     Thomas Jefferson

_"To disarm the people... was the best and most effectual way to enslave them_."             
  George Mason

_"Americans have the right and advantage of being armed - unlike the citizens of other countries whose governments are afraid to trust the people with arms."_ 
   James Madison

_"Before a standing army can rule, the people must be disarmed; as they are in almost every kingdom of Europe. The supreme power in America cannot enforce unjust laws by the sword; because the whole body of the people are armed, and constitute a force superior to any band of regular troops that can be, on any pretense, raised in the United States.?_ 
   Noah Webster


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Very true
> We have NEVER needed guns to protect peoples right to vote
> 
> We used the free press and the courts


Until those are seized by government, then what?

You can go to a country where they have no guns if that makes you feel better.  I prefer to have a remedy to out-of-control consolidations of power.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> 2 A Bullshit
> 
> Most of the free world doesn’t need a second amendment
> Neither do we


Feel free to amend.

Until then, kiss my ass.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Never said it doesn’t guarantee the right to bear arms
> 
> I just said that the Second Amendment does not keep us free
> The First Amendment does


I wonder who the anti-gun crowd in the US are trying to subjugate ?

_"The most foolish mistake we could possibly make would be to allow the subjugated races to possess arms."  _ 
   Adolf Hitler


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You mean you think you can actually use your private weapons and defeat the US Military?
> 
> 
> 
> US gun owners are too fat and lazy


I won't go into what asymmetric warfare is and how many countries have used it successfully.You loons are so gleeful at the prospect of the US Military murdering citizens your are making a huge assumption the troops would follow the unlawful order to do so.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> 2 A Bullshit
> 
> Most of the free world doesn’t need a second amendment
> Neither do we


Most of the world has never had a right to bear arms and it shows with the way Germany has walked all over Europe, twice.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Most of the world has never had a right to bear arms and it shows with the way Germany has walked all over Europe, twice.


How did that work out for Germany?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> I won't go into what asymmetric warfare is and how many countries have used it successfully.You loons are so gleeful at the prospect of the US Military murdering citizens your are making a huge assumption the troops would follow the unlawful order to do so.



You are the one fantasizing taking on the US Military…..not me


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> You're wrong.  Our guns have always protected our 1st and 15th Amendments, and all of those in between.
> 
> How many here have suggested that Trump supporters should all be in prison?  How many have suggested that they have no right to speak out and that their speech is treasonous?  The FBI has proven their political slant and support for the deep state; how do you  think the lies they swore to, the political investigations they're doing today, would go if it weren't for an armed populace?  They would literally be locking up Trump supporters.
> 
> I saw a thread, but haven't yet read it, about Kinzinger saying that in 10  years no one will even admit to being a Trump voter.  Why do you think he would say such a thing?  That's a very scary statement, don't you think?  70 million Americans will be intimidated into silence?  How will the government do that?


You need to calm down
Maybe some hot tea with a shot of Bourbon


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You are the one fantasizing taking on the US Military…..not me


Never have. I know the majority of the troops would uphold their oath to defend the Constitution. It's you loons who always bring up the fire power of the military and how impossible it would be for us lowly 2nd Amendment supporters to defend ourselves. You must have forgotten that you previously tried to make this point earlier in this conversation


rightwinger said:


> You mean you think you can actually use your private weapons and defeat the US Military?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 27, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Never have. I know the majority of the troops would uphold their oath to defend the Constitution. It's you loons who always bring up the fire power of the military and how impossible it would be for us lowly 2nd Amendment supporters to defend ourselves. You must have forgotten that you previously tried to make this point earlier in this conversation


Why do you hate our Military?

I have never fantasized about fighting our military, why do gun owners?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 27, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Why do you hate our Military?
> 
> I have never fantasized about fighting our military, why do gun owners?


I'm a Veteran you moron and nothing in any statement I've made says anything about fighting the military. It's about protecting against a tyrannical government. Save your cracker jacks box psychology shit for the ignorant lefties.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> 2 A Bullshit
> 
> Most of the free world doesn’t need a second amendment
> Neither do we


The Soviets and Chinese killed millions of their unarmed citizens.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> The Soviets and Chinese killed millions of their unarmed citizens.



And we have something they lack
A Free Press and a vote


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> And we have something they lack
> A Free Press and a vote


And any of that can be taken away by a tyrannical government. Hitler's Nazi party was voted into power.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> And any of that can be taken away by a tyrannical government. Hitler's Nazi party was voted into power.



That same tyrannical government can execute you and your family if you are caught with a gun


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That same tyrannical government can execute you and your family if you are caught with a gun


I take the oath I made to support and defend the Constitution seriously. I'm sure you wouldn't mind bowing, but I would rather die standing than on my knees.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That same tyrannical government can execute you and your family if you are caught with a gun


I bet people like yourself would just stand by and let it happen to.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 28, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Are you suggesting that we comply with any demand to turn in our guns?  Will you be turning yours in?


Oh my GLADIOLUS 

Once more

NO ONE WANTS YOUR DAMN GUNS

CAPISCH?!!!!!!


----------



## flan327 (Jul 28, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> I take the oath I made to support and defend the Constitution seriously. I'm sure you wouldn't mind bowing, but I would rather die standing than on my knees.


Just DIE QUIETLY


----------



## flan327 (Jul 28, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> I'm a Veteran you moron and nothing in any statement I've made says anything about fighting the military. It's about protecting against a tyrannical government. Save your cracker jacks box psychology shit for the ignorant lefties.


Post REPORTED 

I LEAN LEFT
SO MUCH SMARTER THAN YOU 

It’s not even a contest


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Just DIE QUIETLY


No.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Post REPORTED
> 
> I LEAN LEFT
> SO MUCH SMARTER THAN YOU
> ...


Well all caps certainly doesn't prove intelligence it's the typed word equivalence of being a shrill and I couldn't think as slow as most of you loons if I tried.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 28, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> No.


Then make TONS of noise


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 28, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Then make TONS of noise


OK shrill.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 28, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That same tyrannical government can execute you and your family if you are caught with a gun


When that starts, the guns will be turned in bullets first.  Tyrants could get away with a few, even hundreds, even possibly thousands, but eventually people will understand what's happening and be prepared for them when they come.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 29, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> When that starts, the guns will be turned in bullets first.  Tyrants could get away with a few, even hundreds, even possibly thousands, but eventually people will understand what's happening and be prepared for them when they come.


OK…..when they come for your guns, start shooting
You, and your family will be executed 

Will your neighbors follow your lead?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 29, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Oh my GLADIOLUS
> 
> Once more
> 
> ...











						Democrat Congressman: We Should Confiscate Guns and If You Fight Back, the Government Has Nukes to Deal With It
					

California Democrat Congressman Eric Swalwell is calling for government confiscation of all semi-automatic rifles. In other words, every rifle in America.High ranking Democrat Eric Swalwell calls for confiscation of semi-automatic




					townhall.com
				












						Dem Rep Calls for Gun Confiscation, Reveals Disturbing 'Suggestion' for Those That Refuse
					

It would be funny if it weren't so frightening.




					www.westernjournal.com
				














						BREAKING: Gun Confiscation BOMBSHELL - Democrat Plan Exposed... - Conservative Journal Review
					

Insanity...




					www.conservativejournalreview.com


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> OK…..when they come for your guns, start shooting
> You, and your family will be executed
> 
> Will your neighbors follow your lead?


You think people protecting their rights should be executed ?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 29, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> You think people protecting their rights should be executed ?


You are the one who brought up…..What if we have a Tyrannical Government like Russia or China
I just told you how they would react


----------

